# ATTN: all members this is a buyer beware warning.



## HFO3 (Dec 27, 2019)

Once a lab is no longer a lab on ASF or IMF you are 100% on your own if you order. There will be no open board discussion or recourse if things go awry, not for any reason. Both ASF and IMF have proven to be priceless resources for everyone involved and we intend to keep it that way, for everyone involved.


With the current landscape for 2020, you can believe the scammers are going to be working overtime to take your money and run. We are doing everything we can to eliminate that from happening here.

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Any posts or communication from non sponsors should be reported to our admin/mod team .Careful guys- easy to get burnt -Thanks-OD


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 29, 2019)

To the top


----------



## REHH (Dec 29, 2019)

Yeah.....what they said ^^^^^


----------



## bigrene (Jan 1, 2020)

Not trying to hijack the thread just a simple question maybe someone can chime in on. What happened to h-as? & Happy New Years and may we all be blessed this year!


----------



## Montego (Jan 1, 2020)

bigrene said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread just a simple question maybe someone can chime in on. What happened to h-as? & Happy New Years and may we all be blessed this year!


They stopped paying sponsor fees and tried to fuck the admin.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 3, 2020)

Ttt

Support and purchase from the paying sponsors that are here for your safety.


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 6, 2020)

Great post with wonderful advice. I would also like to add that if you can purchase products straight from the manufacturer its prob best because counterfeiters will be at work! Thank you to the IMF moderators for making this public.


----------



## ROID (Jan 7, 2020)

Montego said:


> They stopped paying sponsor fees and tried to fuck the admin.




So he didn?t just go private ?


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 7, 2020)

ROID said:


> So he didn?t just go private ?



Don't think so -wouldn't trust anyway after he tried to fuck admin - figure he would scam anybody - just my 2 cents -OD


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 25, 2020)

Bump for awareness

Solid list of sponsor to choose from.  Keep your purchases here for your own safety.


----------



## KLB215 (Feb 27, 2020)

So is this place still good


----------



## REHH (Feb 28, 2020)

KLB215 said:


> So is this place still good



Yes, everything is fine here. He was talking about sponsors that no longer advertise here.


----------



## KLB215 (Jul 12, 2020)

Is the Pharm still a sponsor here


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 12, 2020)

KLB215 said:


> Is the Pharm still a sponsor here




Gorilla farm?
Pharmacom from basicstero?  What shop are you talking about?


----------



## KLB215 (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes trip gorilla Pharm are they still a sponsor here if not can you in box me please so I can make sure I have the right web site. My old handle was Kirk B I couldn?t access that account again so doubt this is my new handle and it?s hard for me to inbox people but if you could do that triple overtime I?d be greatly appreciated of your time if not if you can point me in the right direction for somewhere that takes cash app that would be great on a private message


----------



## KLB215 (Jul 13, 2020)

Or monster labs would be great but I just need a referral to get in to them or I will just order from there as long as their domestic


----------



## KLB215 (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for your time trippelovertime


----------



## KLB215 (Jul 13, 2020)

Triple overtime I might?ve made a mistake on what I said on here so if you could delete some of that if I made a mistake I would greatly appreciate that so thank you so much for your help buddy


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes gorilla pharm is still a sponsor and a damn good one at that. I am not sure what donation options they have.  Big rich is their rep and he?s always happy to help.  Send him a message and see what they have going on.

if they don?t have what you are looking for, send me a PM and I will see what I can do to get you set up with monster.


----------



## KLB215 (Jul 14, 2020)

I can?t pm you if yo can pm me and give me the address for gorilla labs I?d be really greatly full I been on here since 2009 I had so custody of my daughter though when she was eight months old until four years old and then my parents started to help and so my receptors are really clean and I just lost touch with this community I?m back though my old handle was Kirk B you can look that up if you want and my new handle is this one I?d be really appreciative if you could send me the gorilla labs one I looked it up I just don?t know if it?s the right place because I know there?s a lot of scammers out there right now and I don?t wanna get scammed I don?t have the money to get scammed do you know what I mean no one has the money to get scammed especially with this Covid going on I just wanna order about $200 of sale from my rats to test in the lab and I?ll put pictures up of before and after and I guarantee it will be huge gains probably about 40 pounds because it?s been so long since I did it but I?m back to work and now I?m just ready to run a cycle on my rats in my lab and see how they react I know guerrilla Farm is one of the best companies I hard I tried to get in on your company monster labs but they haven?t excepted me yet so I?m definitely looking at gorilla farms and then next time I?ll try monster lives if you can get me in there thanks a lot buddy please PM me when you get a chance brother thank you triple overtime you?re the man and thank you for replying to me that?s awesome not a lot of people like you anymore!!!!!


----------



## KLB215 (Jul 14, 2020)

*Triple overtime*

If you could recommend me on my monster labs to I?d be great full for that too bro Thanks for your help my brother!! I want to use both for my lab rats Gorilla Pharm First and then my monster lives after that thank you for your time and your help I hope I can get in you?re the man I really appreciate everything you?re doing for me I?d really like it if you would PM me though and definitely erase these messages if they?re out of line I don?t know if they are or not I tried not to put anything too fucked up up there you know what I mean


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 14, 2020)

Sure bro.


gorillafarm.is

monster-gear.com


if you decide to try out monster please let me know and I will set you up with a discount code.


----------

